# choline, Acetyl l-carnitine



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Choline, and Acetyl -carnitine
Starting this topic off again. I'm interested to know if the people that were taking and experimenting with this stuff, are still having good results. Any tolerance issues?

It is supposed to help memory, What about retentive memory?? I can learn something one day, and forget the info very easily. Can you take to much and what is the symptoms of that?

Also anyone know, can you buy policosanol over the counter in the uk. ( Acts as a beta blocker) Is this stuff safe????

I'm sure SA is mainly caused by brain chemicals we are lacking, and use more of, etc.

So far tried, pharmagaba, which is useless, mad-1 is also useless, theanine is good, especially as Seredyn, but think there maybe a tolerance issue.

Any feedback appreciated


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

It hasn't anything for me in the past few weeks as far as I can tell. Maybe if I actually did things I could say how I responded to them and if it had changed at all.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I tried Lecithin granules. The first night I took it I came up with a new business Idea. It was kinda funny seeing as I'm not very proactive. That night, I was all gun-ho about opening my own business. The lecithin really stimulated my brain, my thought processess we sped up, I was thinking more clearly, anxiety was gone, so was any thoughts of paranoia...My mind was working better than it had in a long time.

I am guessing I had this positive effect because I was deficient in choline? Maybe it was just a therapeutic effect of adding more..kinda like cocaine gets all reeved up.

The choline present in Lecithin is a precursor for acetylcholine. This is one of the main Neurotransmitters in the brain. This explains the increased thought process, memory and the shaky hands for some people..like me.

Recently, I've been learning, slowly mind you, about the balance of things in the body. Every mineral, ion, hormone neurotransmitter, etc...has to be maintained in balance with a counterpart.

For magnesium, it's calcium

zinc....copper.

acetylcholine......dopamine.

So in theory, taking too much choline, thus, having too much acetylcholine in the brain might decrease dopamine.


----------

